# Garmin Tactix Delta



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

_(Apologies if this has been posted previously)_

*Garmin® adds tactix® Delta to tactical smartwatch line-up *. PRESS RELEASE

Review from THE VERGE here








_Photo from THE VERGE/Business Wire._


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

I like Tactix Delta.
I found a good offer today 720€ that is 20%.
But unfortunately it has delivery time until the beginning of March.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Servus said:


> I like Tactix Delta.
> I found a good offer today 720€ that is 20%.
> But unfortunately it has delivery time until the beginning of March.


I purchased a tactix Delta, wore it for a week, and returned it.

I was amazed at how dim the display on the tactix Delta with sapphire crystal was compared to my fenix 6X Pro with Gorilla Glass - literally the difference between night (tactix Delta) and day (6X Pro). It was so dim I had to use the backlight at 40% most of the time just to be able to read the display, where with my 6X Pro I rarely resort to using the backlight and then only at 5%. Honestly, it was as if someone had put a tinted film over the crystal of the tactix Delta. It was a big disappointment.

It would be a good idea to examine a tactix Delta in person before purchase and judge for yourself.

HTH


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

Oh, thank you, Gaijin.
I will take care to personally inspect the Garmin models I have to go to the next bigger county town ~ 50km.
I have read that the Fenix models sometimes have a blue/black display. Thought that would be better with the Taktix Delta?


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

gaijin said:


> I purchased a tactix Delta, wore it for a week, and returned it.
> 
> I was amazed at how dim the display on the tactix Delta with sapphire crystal was compared to my fenix 6X Pro with Gorilla Glass - literally the difference between night (tactix Delta) and day (6X Pro). It was so dim I had to use the backlight at 40% most of the time just to be able to read the display, where with my 6X Pro I rarely resort to using the backlight and then only at 5%. Honestly, it was as if someone had put a tinted film over the crystal of the tactix Delta. It was a big disappointment.
> 
> ...





Servus said:


> Oh, thank you, Gaijin.
> I will take care to personally inspect the Garmin models I have to go to the next bigger county town ~ 50km.
> I have read that the Fenix models sometimes have a blue/black display. Thought that would be better with the Taktix Delta?


Thank you Gaijin, I was considering this for a milestone birthday present to myself early next year, but... My original thought was a Fenix 6 pro and I'm back to this idea.

I've read that to Servus, blue/black displays.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Servus said:


> Oh, thank you, Gaijin.
> I will take care to personally inspect the Garmin models I have to go to the next bigger county town ~ 50km.
> I have read that the Fenix models sometimes have a blue/black display. Thought that would be better with the Taktix Delta?


I'm not sure what to make of the blue vs. black display kerfuffle. I've read all the threads on the Garmin forum, but I seem to come down to the same analysis: in order to use the display on a fenix 6 with a sapphire crystal, the backlight is a necessity; and the backlight must be turned up to some ridiculous intensity (>50%) which washes out the display. Use Gorilla Glass instead of sapphire and use a backlight at a more suitable level (5%) and the display is never washed out, but always legible.

Bottom line? Stick to Gorilla Glass and you will be rewarded with a stunningly bright and high contrast display.

I have owned 3 fenix watches with sapphire display: tactix Bravo which I still have, tactix Charlie which I returned due to dim display and the tactix Delta which I also returned for a dim display. When I compare my fenix 3 (not HR) with mineral glass crystal to my tactix Bravo, the tactix Bravo is dimmer, but still usable. When I compared the tactix Charlie to my fenix 3, the tactix Charlie was just too dim to be acceptable. The fenix 6X Pro with Gorilla Glass is much brighter and higher contrast than my fenix 3 - it is the best display I have ever seen on a Garmin fenix series watch (I have fenix, tactix, fenix 2, fenix 2 Special Edition, tactix Bravo, fenix 3, Instinct and Instinct Tactical). The Gorilla Glass 6X Pro is really that good. When sitting at my desk and glance down at the 6X Pro, I often think that the backlight is on; but of course, it is not, just a very high contrast transflective display.

Well, you get the picture. I'm a big fan of the fenix 6X Pro with Gorilla Glass and was very disappointed with the display on the tactix Delta with sapphire crystal.

HTH


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

kenls said:


> Thank you Gaijin, I was considering this for a milestone birthday present to myself early next year, but... My original thought was a Fenix 6 pro and I'm back to this idea.
> 
> I've read that to Servus, blue/black displays.


As long as it is the Gorilla Glass version and not the Sapphire version I think you will like it.

HTH


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

Many thanks for the well understandable clarification regarding Fenix and Taktix Delta.

So can I also consider the Fenix 6X Pro Solar? Since she has gorilla glass.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Servus said:


> Many thanks for the well understandable clarification regarding Fenix and Taktix Delta.
> 
> So can I also consider the Fenix 6X Pro Solar? Since she has gorilla glass.


Well, my understanding is that the 6X Pro Solar has Power Glass which is a variation of Gorilla Glass with photosensitive "microstrands" running throughout 90% of the display with 100% sensitive solar cell around the periphery which covers 10% of the display. I do not know how much, if at all, those microstrands obstruct the view of the LCD, but it is an additional layer between the display and our eyes.

I also thought about the 6X Pro Solar, but when I learned how little the solar charging contributes to battery life I rejected the choice - one more thing to go wrong with little benefit.

Here's a marketing representation of what the Power Glass looks like:









HTH


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

Yes, the solar function of the Fenix is still not really profitable.
I would just like the optics of the Taktix Delta or the Marq Commander better.
But the Marq is technically too far to the Fenix and 1000€ the better optics mh.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

As much as I consider Gorilla Glass on Fenix 6 as good as the Instinct display...
On my Sapphire Titanium F6 the back light is at 10% and buttons illumination are turned off.
I don't use backlight but at night.
My two cents.









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

fenix 6xPro with Gorilla Glass DX:









For me, side by side with Sapphire the GG wins every time.

But hey, it's all about what makes each of us feel happy - there are no winners or losers here.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Last one, I promise.

Indoor, ambient light, no backlight:









For me, these are the conditions under which the Gorilla Glass really shines.


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

Is it the angle of the shot or the pixels... could it be that the gorilla glass display looks crisper/sharper?

















Or is it simply due to the position of the pointer?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Servus said:


> Is it the angle of the shot or the pixels... could it be that the gorilla glass display looks crisper/sharper?
> 
> View attachment 14883705
> 
> ...


I think you are seeing the difference in display size/resolution.

The 6 Pro Sapphire above is a 1.3 inch (33.02 mm) diameter display with a 260 x 260 pixel resolution (53,093 pixels).

My 6x Pro Gorilla Glass DX model is a 1.4 inch (35.56 mm) diameter display with a 280 x 280 pixel resolution (61,575 pixels).

HTH


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

gaijin said:


> I think you are seeing the difference in display size/resolution.
> 
> The 6 Pro Sapphire above is a 1.3 inch (33.02 mm) diameter display with a 260 x 260 pixel resolution (53,093 pixels).
> 
> ...


Which is not high resolution compared to all the "smartwatches with Oled screens" e.g. my Galaxy Watch 46mm was 360x360 (~278 PPI)... but even anti-aliased hands can look less smooth in some skewed configurations. 









But I love Garmin display tech. Here is my old Garmin Vista HCX ten years ago !
A GPS functioning 30 hours on two AA battery ? Fast, reliable, accepting micro SD cards and gigas of map ? It has a pression sensor and an electronic compass combined with a highly sensitive GPS chip... Oh and I love its crispy clear non touch screen !


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

That there are differences because of the different display sizes I had somehow overlooked or simply not noticed.
Thanks


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Servus said:


> That there are differences because of the different display sizes I had somehow overlooked or simply not noticed.
> Thanks


Technically, both watches have the same resolution if defined by pixels/inch:

6 Pro = 260 pixels / 1.3 inches = 200 pixels / inch

6x Pro = 280 pixels / 1.4 inches = 200 pixels / inch

To @Nemo_Sandman 's point, any difference in apparent resolution differences between the two watches is most probably due to the scaling of the data to fit the available space. This may or not result in a perceived difference in resolution based on the info being displayed, e.g. analog hands would be very sensitive to this.

HTH


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

After a phone call my dealer has offered to send me the 6X Pro Saphir and the 6x Pro Gorilla Glass for inspection, but the Tactix Delta will not arrive until the beginning of March. With 30 days right of return, so that I can decide in peace. That's a fine move.









I will then report.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Servus said:


> After a phone call my dealer has offered to send me the 6X Pro Saphir and the 6x Pro Gorilla Glass for inspection, but the Tactix Delta will not arrive until the beginning of March. With 30 days right of return, so that I can decide in peace. That's a fine move.
> 
> View attachment 14884763
> 
> ...


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts and observations Servus.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Servus said:


> After a phone call my dealer has offered to send me the 6X Pro Saphir and the 6x Pro Gorilla Glass for inspection, but the Tactix Delta will not arrive until the beginning of March. With 30 days right of return, so that I can decide in peace. That's a fine move.
> 
> View attachment 14884763
> 
> ...


Sounds like a solid plan, sir!

I'm all spun up, anxiously awaiting your report :-!

Edit to add:

And pics - definitely lots of pics.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Typical reflection on Sapphire. 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk
And the Tactix watchface!


----------



## theotherphil (Nov 2, 2009)

That's with no backlight in my averagely lit home. Slightly darker than my 6X Pro Solar however the reflections off of the screen are more annoying. Still, it's fixed the contact dermatitis I was having to the bare titanium so that's a win for me.


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

Arrived today.....


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Servus said:


> Arrived today.....
> 
> View attachment 14939565


Very nice Servus, Wear it in good health my friend. :-!


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Servus said:


> Arrived today.....
> 
> View attachment 14939565


Sorry, but I found that display unacceptably dim. How does yours compare to the Gorilla Glass variant you ordered? Are you happy with the tactix Delta display?

TIA


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

The gorilla glass variant is only coming today. I will then compare it with the sapphire crystal version as well.
The display is relatively dark without illumination, but I think it is also a Tactix military version. As a professional soldier I don't think this is a bad idea.
After the first night I can't write much about it, only that it is not as comfortable at night as the Instinct. Do you really need the additional functions? I'm not so sure yet. Wertiger looks and feels it in any case.
I'll test it.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Servus said:


> The gorilla glass variant is only coming today. I will then compare it with the sapphire crystal version as well.
> The display is relatively dark without illumination, but I think it is also a Tactix military version. As a professional soldier I don't think this is a bad idea.
> After the first night I can't write much about it, only that it is not as comfortable at night as the Instinct. Do you really need the additional functions? I'm not so sure yet. Wertiger looks and feels it in any case.
> I'll test it.
> ...


The reason I have taken a 6 and not a 6X was  how confortable the Instinct was. The Fenix 6 being as wide as the Instinct it is completely forgettable 24 7.
But that TD with its strong bezel is really a beauty! Really appealing! 
Wear it in good health!

Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Servus said:


> The gorilla glass variant is only coming today. I will then compare it with the sapphire crystal version as well.
> The display is relatively dark without illumination, but I think it is also a Tactix military version. As a professional soldier I don't think this is a bad idea.
> After the first night I can't write much about it, only that it is not as comfortable at night as the Instinct. Do you really need the additional functions? I'm not so sure yet. Wertiger looks and feels it in any case.
> I'll test it.
> ...


So... it's been a week - any thoughts on the Gorilla Glass / Sapphire comparison between the 6x Pro and the tactix Delta?

If you have the time, your thoughts would be very much appreciated.

TIA


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

I will definitely make up for it, sorry I haven't had time ( and nerve) to document it well illustrated yet.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Servus said:


> I will definitely make up for it, sorry I haven't had time ( and nerve) to document it well illustrated yet.


Looking forward to it @Servus. I'm seriously contemplating a Delta or 6 Pro.


----------



## mehdi311 (Oct 30, 2017)

I bought a Tactix Delta last week.
I am not sure whether the watch is worth the 900 price tag, but this is my first smart/outdoor watch so I can't compare with other similar watches in this class.
So far I've only used it as an activity/sleep tracker. Build quality seems very superb (again I don't have similar watches to compare, other than a Suunot Core which is entirely different)
Initially it felt heavy and uncomfortable to wear, compared to my analog watches or even Suunto Core, but now I'm used to it.
I have one complaint though: you can't change the wrist settings. I usually wear my watches on the dominant wrist. In some Garmin watches (like VivoActive 4s) or almost all Fitbit watches/trackers you can change this setting, though I don't know how much effect it has on accuracy.
Anyway I'm still reviewing and playing with the watch.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

mehdi311 said:


> I have one complaint though: you can't change the wrist settings. I usually wear my watches on the dominant wrist. In some Garmin watches (like VivoActive 4s) or almost all Fitbit watches/trackers you can change this setting, though I don't know how much effect it has on accuracy.


Well... good news! It is indeed possible to change the wrist setting on the tactix Delta. Just follow this menu tree:

*MENU > User Profile > Wrist > Select Left or Right*

There are a plethora of settings which afford an almost limitless amount of customization - enjoy the journey of discovery.

HTH


----------



## mehdi311 (Oct 30, 2017)

Oh thanks! I don't know why I missed it. I have been playing with the watch and the Garmin Connect app for some days now and never saw this one.


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

I've sent the Tactix back for now. 
Instead I bought 2 trays for the orphanage I support here and there. I don't think I need the XX clock at these times, but the children can use the parts for learning, as such facilities are usually not too technically equipped. 

Kind regards


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Servus said:


> I've sent the Tactix back for now.
> Instead I bought 2 trays for the orphanage I support here and there. I don't think I need the XX clock at these times, but the children can use the parts for learning, as such facilities are usually not too technically equipped.
> 
> Kind regards


As a wise man once said, "It's the important things that are important."


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Servus said:


> I've sent the Tactix back for now.
> Instead I bought 2 trays for the orphanage I support here and there. I don't think I need the XX clock at these times, but the children can use the parts for learning, as such facilities are usually not too technically equipped.
> 
> Kind regards


Big THUMBS UP to you sir. |> Well done.


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks.
I knew I could count on your understanding.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

gaijin said:


> I purchased a tactix Delta, wore it for a week, and returned it.
> 
> I was amazed at how dim the display on the tactix Delta with sapphire crystal was compared to my fenix 6X Pro with Gorilla Glass - literally the difference between night (tactix Delta) and day (6X Pro). It was so dim I had to use the backlight at 40% most of the time just to be able to read the display, where with my 6X Pro I rarely resort to using the backlight and then only at 5%. Honestly, it was as if someone had put a tinted film over the crystal of the tactix Delta. It was a big disappointment.
> 
> ...


Nice to know it hasn't gotten better. I LOVED (and still do) the original Tactix. Then I got a Tactix Bravo and _hated_ it. The screen is so washed out, it really sucks. I was hoping Garmin made them better but looks like they haven't.

At least there's the Instinct now.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

Almost a Tactix! 









Envoyé de mon SM-G965F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kyndcookie (Sep 13, 2010)

Just bought a Tactix Delta a week ago. And dammit, as much as I really, _really want_ to love it, I just can't with the screen. Ramping the backlight up to 100% isn't satisfying to me, as even then, I just want my screen to pop more. I don't need an OLED screen to be happy (I have a Samsung 3 already), but really just didn't want to constantly struggle to see my Delta's screen clearly. I find myself wishing the screen were better every time I look at it. That said, my eyes are aging, and I'm sure others have much less of an issue than I. And it sucks, because in all other respects, it's a fantastic watch. More satisfying than my Samsung, and a very fitting digital counterpoint to my analog tool watches. It's also really freaking big, but I _was_ trying to get past that. At 45mm, the Samsung is rather dainty, by comparison. Once I get my post count up, I may put it in the sales forum. Or, it may grow on me to the point I can't let it go...


----------



## Ozy8 (Jan 18, 2019)

I have a Suunto Traverse Alpha and I wonder what makes a Garmin Taxtix Delta better than a my Suunto ?


Suunto doesn't have the ability to listen to music, and that's important to me because of training ( 
or there is, but I don't know how to set it up )


In short, what are the advantages of Garmin Tactix Delta over Suunto Traverse Alpha Stelth ?


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

I own the Suunto Traverse Alpha Stealth and I find it very legible. It’s a heavy duty watch with military specs. The battery life lasts over one month.


----------



## Tsloan (Feb 21, 2021)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Which is not high resolution compared to all the "smartwatches with Oled screens" e.g. my Galaxy Watch 46mm was 360x360 (~278 PPI)... but even anti-aliased hands can look less smooth in some skewed configurations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What watch face is this I've looked in my watch face store and can't find it.


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Tsloan said:


> What watch face is this I've looked in my watch face store and can't find it.


----------



## jasta (8 mo ago)

I have a "problem" with gps, when I try to activate, the screen shows "gps is stronger outdoors, away from trees and tall buildings"

Does anyone know the solution?


----------



## Dracer (Jun 2, 2019)

jasta said:


> I have a "problem" with gps, when I try to activate, the screen shows "gps is stronger outdoors, away from trees and tall buildings"
> 
> Does anyone know the solution?


How long did you wait. Can take a couple of minutes some times


----------



## Ozy8 (Jan 18, 2019)

10 imes


----------

